# CONDO selling OPTIONS



## kangurzoz (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi.

Three months ago I did purchase a Condominium Unit in Pattaya for 1.2 mil BATH and receive all the necessary documentation from the Land Department to prove the ownership is in my name.(I did not have a legal representation at that time)
My aim was to retire and to live in Thailand in the near future.Unfortunately my financial situation recently deteriorate severely and I will be unable to do so. Therefore I am planning to liquidate my assets in Thailand and to sell the property . Currently my girlfriend is living in the unit in question rent free.I wonder what will happen if she will stop paying the maintenance fee after learning that I put the unit up for sale.Can this be adjusted accordingly and all the outstanding debts deducted latter from the selling price of the condo or there is another established way that you guys know will be the best in this situation??? As you all can see clearly I am in a bit of self introduced mess currently.Further complication in this matter is the fact that I am currently living abroad in Australia. I know that my sensible solution is to appoint a lawyer to help me resolve this situation and I wonder if someone will be able to give me some advice on this subject as well...PLEASE!!!I wonder if there is any another established way to resolve this complex situation?? I have heard that its possible to use property management company or real estate agent as a go between to resolve this problem --Is this approach a safe option???Did anyone try or know of similar cases??? 
I am willing to go back to Pattaya if necessary around May 2009 and to sign all the documents and to give it back to my yet to be chosen lawyer or property broker to act on my behalf .
Any information in advance about all the necessary documentations that I should secure,prepare and to be able to produce on demand will be very helpful at this early stage.
I would welcome as well the fact if someone will be able to give me rough approximate costs of the legal representation in this matter based on theirs or someone's previous experiences. 

CHEERS


----------



## owenjones (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow! 
Sorry if this sounds depressing, but you're asking a lot.
Especially if you want to do it remotely.
I think you'll have to BE here to get this one sorted out.
Maybe even have to go to court to get her evicted, if she turns nasty.
Good luck, I think you'll need it.


----------



## klikster (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't allow a Thai attorney to act on your behalf. That's a license to steal .. and they probably will.

PM sent


----------



## poda5143 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, I wonder how can you control your bills (water, telephone, electricity, etc.) from this condo room if you still let your gf staying there with rent free? And if you would like to stop paying even the maintenance fee, how can the condo management let you doing that, as none can control these expenditures for you as this room has someone who still lives there. You should find way to control or stop the expenditures (bills) there first.

Cheers


----------



## kangurzoz (Aug 18, 2008)

poda5143 said:


> Hi, I wonder how can you control your bills (water, telephone, electricity, etc.) from this condo room if you still let your gf staying there with rent free? And if you would like to stop paying even the maintenance fee, how can the condo management let you doing that, as none can control these expenditures for you as this room has someone who still lives there. You should find way to control or stop the expenditures (bills) there first.
> 
> Cheers


* Thanks for yours input . My girlfriend is currently living in the unit and she's hopefully looking after all the payment issues??? Anyhow I send her some money regularly to do so.The rest is just a pray and white knuckles.

CHEERS*


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

kangurzoz said:


> * Thanks for yours input . My girlfriend is currently living in the unit and she's hopefully looking after all the payment issues??? Anyhow I send her some money regularly to do so.The rest is just a pray and white knuckles.
> 
> CHEERS*


If I were you I'd be on the next plane to Pattaya.

This situation sounds like trouble to me but then again, if you trust your girlfriend, as you should if she's your girlfriend, then there should be no problem. In any case, you could ask the management to send you a detailed list of what they've been paid, email and/or call the water and electric companies, and ask them as well. 

Personally, I would never let a girlfriend handle my expenses, especially in Pattaya. That's just asking for problems. You should be able to handle everything online and if you're going to send her money, you'll be sending her a little spending money instead of money to pay all your bills.


----------

